# Help please



## Ziggy (Sep 29, 2017)

Hi guys. I just opened a new company and I need help please.

Could you please help a new guy out? I wonder how you make a claim to insurance company and how you get them pay the amount they suppose to pay not what they want to pay? What kind of documents do I need to turn in to them? And What do I need to put down when I turn in proposal? (Like what I'm charging for) Be detailed as possible please.


----------



## jackandjilldfw (Jul 20, 2018)

*Help*

If you are still needing help navigating insurance claims let me know. My husband and I live in DFW and are insurance specialists for several roofing companies throughout the US. We have a combined 20+ years of experience in insurance claims, roofs, and everything in between.


----------



## 5 Star Roofing (Jan 4, 2019)

Here's one possible route you could take. We've worked with this company for about 6 months now, and it's been a blessing to say the least. https://ccsfunding.com/

They basically handle the whole process for you. You get an immediate payout so you're not having to foot the bill on labor and materials while you wait on an insurance check. They help you with filing the claim and even go as far as to follow-up with the insurance and mortgage company for you.

We ran into one job where the mortgage was sold in the middle of the process. We would have been waiting for close to 100 days on a $22k payout, but CCS had already paid us for that job. They figured out who the new lender was and tracked down the POC for us. It's been good for us so far.


----------

